# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Sa mạc Sahara - Vẻ đẹp hoàn hảo

## hangnt

*Những cồn cát vàng óng ánh trải dài như bất tật, đôi chỗ xuất hiện những tảng đá đen với hình thù lạ mắt, một bóng người lẻ loi hay đoàn lạc đà chậm rãi bước từng bước.... Sa mạc Sahara hiện lên vừa huyền bí, vừa quyến rũ.*

Sa mạc có lẽ là cảnh quan đẹp nhất mà tạo hóa đã ban tặng cho con người. Có rất nhiều cảnh quan thiên nhiên hấp dẫn trên trái đất nhưng sa mạc mang nét đẹp đặc biệt. Không nơi nào khác trên thế giới bạn có thể cảm thấy sự vô tận của vũ trụ hơn ở sa mạc. Không nơi nào mà đứng đó, bạn có cảm giác mình là một phần nhỏ bé của thế giới tự nhiên diệu kỳ. Và cũng không nơi nào khác bạn quên đi tất cả mọi điều giả tạo và không cần thiết trong cuộc sống để được là chính mình. Không gian mênh mông tưởng như bất tận và lạ kỳ của sa mạc mang lại cho bất cứ ai cái nhìn tươi mới về thế giới xung quanh và về chính bản thân.

Sahara mang vẻ đẹp điển hình của sa mạc. Có rất nhiều sa mạc kỳ thú trên thế giới nhưng theo cách nhìn truyền thống về sa mạc với những cồn cát vàng, những tảng đá màu đen và các đoàn diễu hành của lạc đà thì có lẽ sa mạc Sahara đạt được sự hoàn hảo nhất.

Kéo dài 5.600km từ đông sang tây, Sahara là sa mạc lớn nhất thế giới nằm ở Bắc Phi với tổng diện tích khoảng 9.000.000 km2. Thực chất phải gọi Sahara là hoang mạc bởi ngoài những cồn cát lớn, nơi đây còn sở hữu một diện tích lớn nham thạch lộ thiên, các bãi đá cuội và sỏi. 

Thời tiết ở Sahara rất khắc nghiệt. Ban ngày, mặt trời như thiêu như đốt nhưng đến đêm gió lạnh cắt da cắt thịt. Mặc dù vậy, nhiều du khách rất hứng thú khi được đặt chân đến xứ sở huyền bí này. Đến đây, khách du lịch không chỉ được đắm mình trong không gian mênh mông của những cồn cát vàng mà còn được tham quan các trại nuôi lạc đà, thưởng thức đặc sản mỗi vùng miền....

----------


## hangnt



----------


## sunoi

Đi chắc là chết  :cuoi1:

----------


## Shinichi1412

Đẹp nhưng mà tốt nhất chỉ lên qua........ảnh nhể  :cuoi1:

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Cuốn hút thật
Muốn đi sa mạc chắc phải tìm hiểu kỹ các ký năng "sống" cần thiết

----------

